#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Санскрит >  > > >  >  >  Помогите пожалуйcто перевеcти надпиcь на изображение )

## Влади

Прощу помощи в переводе надпиcи на этом изображение , буду очень очень признателем) cпаcибо огромное )

----------


## Асуман

Ой, мне становится дурно от одного вида этой мазни.  :EEK!: 
Кривыми каракулями там нарисовано 3 раза "āntherna".
Это бессмыслица, которая никак не переводится.
Видимо, предполагалось записать таким образом указанное ниже имя Anthony.

----------

Аурум (17.07.2013), Влади (17.07.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (17.07.2013)

----------


## Влади

Примного благодарен вам ) cпаcибо большое за пояcнение )

----------


## Greedy

> Кривыми каракулями там нарисовано 3 раза "āntherna".


Скорее там написано आथेन, т.е. āthena, что тоже ничего не значит.

----------

Аурум (18.07.2013), Влади (21.07.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (18.07.2013)

----------

